# Spouse visa accommodation proof



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi
To prove my accommodation, I have been living with my parents all my life. If I add my name to gas and electric bill will this be enough to prove I live here? I can also provide letters from my gp. I will aslo have a surveyor to measure the rooms to prove
There is no overcrowding. I can probably get a letter from the housing association giving permission for me and my wife to live here. And a cover letter from my parents
Saying they are happy with me and my wife residing. Will this be sufficient or am I missing something?
Thanks


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Sadike95 said:


> Hi
> To prove my accommodation, I have been living with my parents all my life. If I add my name to gas and electric bill will this be enough to prove I live here? I can also provide letters from my gp. I will aslo have a surveyor to measure the rooms to prove
> There is no overcrowding. I can probably get a letter from the housing association giving permission for me and my wife to live here. And a cover letter from my parents
> Saying they are happy with me and my wife residing. Will this be sufficient or am I missing something?
> Thanks


A letter is required from your Parents and more importantly the Landlord (HA).
An Original Council Tax bill is needed.

The Housing Association must approve. The Housing Association being a Statutory Housing Provider will only agree providing overcrowding does not exist and their agreement will avoid a Surveyors report.
You should have documents from NHS, HMRC, Banks, other Government Departments, which will confirm your abode. It is unlikely Power suppliers will add your name to the account of your Parents.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi thanks for your response. I should be able to get a letter from the housing association confirming this. In regards to the council tax bill, my parents pay that so it doesn't have my name on it, will this cause any issues?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Sadike95 said:


> Hi thanks for your response. I should be able to get a letter from the housing association confirming this. In regards to the council tax bill, my parents pay that so it doesn't have my name on it, will this cause any issues?


Not a problem, the CT bill just confirms the address and your Parents live there as the Bill-payer.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Is the council tax letter compulsory?


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

If I send water gas and electric bill (all original) will that be enough?


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Sorry forgot to add this to the post, gas electric and water bill are all in my dads name, so if I send these bills will that be ok rather than the council Tax bill as he doesn't receive these bills. Instead he gets an online statement


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Would really appreciate if Joppa can shed some light on This please


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Sadike95 said:


> Is the council tax letter compulsory?


The CT bill is a requirement. Even though your parents pay online a Council Tax Bill would have been sent in Mar/Apr. That Bill gives the Total Tax payable for the year and broken down into monthly Debit instalments.
If you cannot find, ask the Council for a hard copy of the Bill.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The council tax bill is not a requirement. It is one of the things you can send to prove your parents reside in the place where you will be living. You can also provide any other utility bill. In your situation, to prove accommodation you'll need the lease agreement, a council tax OR other utility bill in your parent's name, a letter of permission from the Housing Association and a property inspection is strongly recommended to prove there is no overcrowding.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks nyclon for the input, you probably do get this a lot but I genuinely appreciate you guys taking your own personal time to help me with my queries


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

A Housing Association as a Statutory Housing Provider would be in serious trouble if it allowed Overcrowding to be created. Therefore rest assured their letter would satisfy any need for an Inspection. In this situation it would be usual for the HA to conduct an Inspection before issuing a letter agreeing to your occupation.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you skyf


----------

